# looking for certified coders to code Urgent Care Centers and Free Standing Emergency



## diane.nelson (Apr 8, 2012)

Please send me your resume and cover letter. 
We are looking for certified coders with physician coding experience to code for Urgent Care Centers as well as coders with hospital experience for Free Standing Emergency Depts-(physician owned)

diane.nelson@medofficesolution.com


----------



## conniealso (Apr 8, 2012)

*Cover Letter and Resume*

Connie Anderson, CPC

511 W Casa Mirage Court
Casa Grande, AZ  85122
602-292-3219
connieanderson.cpc@gmail.com

Diane Nelson, CPC, RTR
Operations Manager
Med Office Solution, LLC
214 N 4th St
#2D
Burlington, IA  52601
319-208-1100

Re:  04/08/2012 AAPC ad for coder

Dear Diane Nelson,

I am currently seeking a telecommute coding position.  I have been coding since 1989.  My experience includes the following fields:  OB/GYN, Internal Medicine, Urgent Care, Pediatrics, and General Surgery.

Please find my resume attached.  If you think experience meets your company needs, please contact me.

Thanks for your consideration.

Connie Anderson, CPC
602-292-3219
connieanderson.cpc@gmail.com


----------



## teresagreen (Apr 9, 2012)

*Cover Letter and Resume*

Teresa Green CPC
29653 250th Street
Bonaparte IA 52620
(903) 571-3844
mtagreen@aol.com

Diane Nelson CPC, RTR
Operations Manager
Med Office Solution, LLC
214 North 4th Street #2D
Burlington IA 52601

Diane,

As a certified coder with 15 years experience in urgent care and multi-specialty practices, I am seeking a remote coding opportunity utilizing my years of experience.  A resume is attached for your consideration.

Sincerely,


Teresa Green, CPC
(903) 571-3844
mtagreen@aol.com


----------



## codeds07 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Positions available*

Diane,
I had forward a resume to you via my e-mail address, is that more convenient or would you like me to forward on this site? Please let me know, and if you have received it.

Thanks, Donna


----------

